# Just need advice



## area51 (Dec 27, 2012)

I've started talking things over with the lawyer, and I'm trying to just do this clean and as painless as possible. We have 2 cars, both in my name and because her credit score is bad I said I would keep it in my name and she could pay me for the car and insurance, if she doesnt she's held in contempt yada yada. So my question is, if she happens to wreck the car, or something along those lines how would we go about that, is there a way to get it written that she will assume all repairs and such. Give me your thoughts.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

That's what the car insurance is for.


----------



## area51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Such an easy answer haha. I'm assuming she would have to pay for it then? I just want to make sure I'm not shooting myself in the foot.


----------

